

Heart Muscle Renewed Over Lifetime, Study Finds - oldwesley
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/03/science/03heart.html?_r=1&hpw

======
Femur
I love it when scientific controversy is resolved by reproducible
experimentation.

Humanity keeps moving on in the quest for knowledge.

